# Some modules load, some don't... [SOLVED]

## kiss-o-matic

Brand new build.  Using kernel 3.3.8

trying to get nfs/nfsd to load.

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

exportfs                3346  0 

nvidia              12285397  24 

```

```

# modprobe nfs

WARNING: Error inserting lockd (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting nfs (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/nfs/nfs.ko): Invalid module format

```

```

# modinfo /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko

filename:       /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko

license:        GPL

description:    NFS file locking service version 0.5.

author:         Olaf Kirch <okir@monad.swb.de>

depends:        sunrpc

intree:         Y

vermagic:       3.3.8-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           nsm_use_hostnames:bool

parm:           nlm_max_connections:uint

```

```

filename:       /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/exportfs/exportfs.ko

license:        GPL

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       3.3.8-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

```

Not sure what the problem is.  I followed the handbook.  Compiled kernel.  Did 'make && make modules_install' and added them to /etc/conf.d/modules to auto start.  I only tried NFS as kernel modules b/c it wasn't working when I built it into the kernel.

```

 # grep NFS .config

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

```

Last edited by kiss-o-matic on Wed Jul 11, 2012 12:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gorkypl

The output of 'uname -a' may be helpful, but my guess is that you are still using the old kernel. 

It should be clear after looking at dmesg.

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Let the mystery continue....

```

linux # uname -a

Linux txlxn07 3.3.8-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Jul 5 06:34:13 JST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

linux # dmesg |grep -i linux

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.3.8-gentoo (root@txlnx07) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.5, pie-0.4.7) ) #2 SMP Thu Jul 5 06:34:13 JST 2012

[    0.412897] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24.

[    0.536939] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.547929] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ehci_hcd

```

----------

## gorkypl

dmesg | grep version ? But it indeed looks strange, as exportfs has the same vermagic as lockd...

----------

## kiss-o-matic

```

$ dmesg |grep version

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.3.8-gentoo (root@txlnx07) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.5, pie-0.4.7) ) #2 SMP Thu Jul 5 06:34:13 JST 2012

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.122982] ... version:                3

[    0.412386] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.511244] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.511963] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.518695] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.522620] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.523058] igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 3.2.10-k

[    0.523279] igbvf: Intel(R) Gigabit Virtual Function Network Driver - version 2.0.1-k

[    0.523562] ixgbe: Intel(R) 10 Gigabit PCI Express Network Driver - version 3.6.7-k

[    0.523838] ixgbevf: Intel(R) 10 Gigabit PCI Express Virtual Function Network Driver - version 2.2.0-k

[    0.525158] ixgb: Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.135-k2-NAPI

[    1.150978] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.659223] udevd[1182]: starting version 171

```

Think it's worth trying another kernel?

----------

## gorkypl

 *kiss-o-matic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Think it's worth trying another kernel?

 

This is what I would do, as I cannot think of any logical reason of such behaviour. I'd also set CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=n just to be on the safe side.

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Chalk this one up to me being an idiot.  This is a new build on an old system.  Swapped out /dev/sdb and put root there.  Somewhere in the install process, I actually created a boot partition on /dev/sdb1 and copied a kernel there (once).  And, for my new "system", grub.conf was pointing to root (hd1,0) but I was updating root (hd0,0).  Updated grub.conf and all is well.

----------

## gorkypl

Ah, we all do similar things from time to time  :Smile:  Good to know it's all right now  :Smile: 

----------

